# Higher Kicks



## keny_mc (Aug 14, 2008)

Hello,
How can I get my kicks higher? WIth my BOB set at 6'-0" I can barely kick his shoulder without losing my balance. Any suggestions on drills to increase kick height?


----------



## bowser666 (Aug 15, 2008)

Stretching is the key. A great easy way to stretch is to practice your stances, but go really low in your stances, it will open up your hips , strengthen your knees as well. You will need to research stretches for most fo your body parts as well.  Its not jsut the legs that are involved when you kick. You need to stretch out you calves, hamstrings, quads, hips, stomach, back, shoulders, neck , arms etc....  Having all your muscles warmed up will help for better muscle control as well as prvent injury.  Just make sure that you WARM UP before you start stretching. Jumping jacks is a good start. 

For some good beginner stretches , try placing your feet together and then try to touch your toes. DO NOT BOUNCE !!!  ALlow for a slow gradual pull,  the full stretch will not happen overnight, it takes time so be patient.

One of my favorites is to start from the previous stretch I mentioned , but then ( with palms flat towards the floor) swing them to your left and make a giant circle going clockwise over your head then down yout right side, back to center and do that 15-20 times , then reverse directions.  This stretch will hit legs, back , stomach, shoulders, etc...  It hits alot of groups at the same time. Just make sure to go a slow to moderate pace. Do not go fast.    Hope this helps.


----------



## JWLuiza (Aug 15, 2008)

Bowser666,

I am going to (respectfully) partially disagree with you. I think the major limiting factor (assuming people are doing normal stretches) is leg strength. Stretching is passive, but if you don't have the leg strength to do a controlled kick at height, you shouldn't be throwing the kick at full speed. I partially agree that kicking = stretching. I've seen yoga increase my ability significantly.  However, slow kicks and other such exercises are just as important.


----------



## bowser666 (Aug 15, 2008)

I think I see what you are trying to say.  I don't think you mean exactly leg strength though.  I think you are talking about muscle control?  I was assuming that the person requesting the information was a beginner and was simply looking to raise kicking height. Not looking to ( at least not at this moment) raise kick height and be able to hold the kick up there.  That requires total muscle control and flexibility.  With practice of the technique , whether in the air, or against a weight bag etc...   power will develop in those kicks. If you focus primarily on strength at first then your kicks are going to be slow.   By working the flexibility and muscle control the power will come naturally with proper training.


----------



## tshadowchaser (Aug 15, 2008)

Hours and hours or repetition along with stretching and as had been  said increased leg strength is the answer.  With out the repetition neither the stretching or leg strength is any good.


----------



## keny_mc (Aug 15, 2008)

Thank you all. I figured a little common sense would come into play. I just need to be patient. Trying to move a little too fast. I'll keep stretching and work on muscle control.
Thanks again!


----------



## zDom (Aug 15, 2008)

We often say leg strength, but what I think we REALLY mean is: HIP strength, as in the hip flexors and abductors &#8212; the muscles used to LIFT the leg up into position

(as opposed to the hamstrings and quads IN the leg, as well as the glutes, which contribute to the POWER of a kick).

Flexibility helps, as more flexibility means less resistance from your own body in lifting the leg.

There are things you can do to increase hip strength (as mentioned above, some stances will increase hip strength; slow motion kicking; holding a leg up in extended kick position for as long as you can, etc.) but when it comes down to it, training is VERY specific.


That is to say, the BEST thing you can do to get higher kicks is ...
(drum roll)

Kick as high as you can!

(with GOOD form, in control of you kicks the entire time. Poor form and uncontrolled kicking is just likely to get you injured).

Good luck! and keep pushing! (as GM Park used to say )


----------



## Deaf Smith (Aug 15, 2008)

keny_mc,

Google PNF streaching. It will make a very big difference!!!

Deaf


----------



## Skpotamus (Aug 15, 2008)

I second zDom and would add in check out Thomas Kurz.  His books on stretching are pretty good (he's the guy with the ad in Black Belt with all the pictures of him doing splits on chairs with models sitting on his legs).  

If you want to kick higher, first, get a good warmup, you should be sweating and your joints and muscles should all be limber before you try any high kicking.  

Then, kick the bag and kick in air as high as you can.  Keep on kicking and building up your muscles and pushing to kick higher.  

To quote my instructor "if you wanna get better at pushups, do more pushups, if you wanna get better at kicking, then kick more"


----------



## MJS (Aug 15, 2008)

keny_mc said:


> Hello,
> How can I get my kicks higher? WIth my BOB set at 6'-0" I can barely kick his shoulder without losing my balance. Any suggestions on drills to increase kick height?


 
A few suggestions.  First, I'd worry about making sure that you have proper form and can execute a good kick at belt level, before you worry about kicking head height.  Frankly, I don't know what the fascination with head height kicks is anyways, especially considering that there're a number of great targets belt level and below.  Keep in mind, that the higher you kick the more off balance you put yourself, as well as the possibility of telegraphing your kick.

Second, make sure you're warmed up very good.  You'll find that you'll get a better stretch.  Keep in mind that kicking high isn't going to happen overnight.  There are no secrets...its hard work and practice. 

Take your time and it'll happen.


----------



## shihansmurf (Aug 16, 2008)

Kick higher.

Seriously. Practice kicking your bag as high as you can without loosing your balance, then aim about two inches higher. Mark that spot in some erasable way and use that as your new aim point. When you can hit that point consistently without loosing your balance, mark a new target about two inches higher. Repeat untill you hit your goal. 

Practice.

Mark


----------



## terryl965 (Aug 16, 2008)

tshadowchaser said:


> Hours and hours or repetition along with stretching and as had been said increased leg strength is the answer. With out the repetition neither the stretching or leg strength is any good.


 
I have to agree with T-shadow here repitation is the key to getting higher kick, strecthing helps make you limber but it also helps with cramping. Leg strength is more about immediate power. Do remember the hips for evtra hieght without proper tech. you can neer get there as well. So it all comes back to repetition.


----------



## Big Don (Aug 16, 2008)

The first thing that popped into my mind:
Be taller and have longer legs.
This smart aleck response brought to you by insomnia.


----------



## 7starmarc (Aug 16, 2008)

Don't forget to work on your balance.

When working on flexibility, remember to work on trunk flexibility, too. If you don't, you may have some issues with keeping your center of mass positioned (robbing you of balance and power).

Another thing, kicking is great practice for kicking, as others have mentioned. But be sure to maintain proper form while doing these kicks. Height means nothing if your technique is without power. Height also means nothing if you're dropping your hands so low that you leave yourself wide open to counters.


----------



## SA_BJJ (Nov 25, 2008)

Why kick high when you can shatter his kneecap.  People are so concerned with kicking high to look cool.  Who cares, a shin to the side of the knee will hurt alot more than a foot to the face.


----------



## bigfootsquatch (Nov 25, 2008)

SA_BJJ said:


> Why kick high when you can shatter his kneecap.  People are so concerned with kicking high to look cool.  Who cares, a shin to the side of the knee will hurt alot more than a foot to the face.



A foot to the face will more likely knock someone unconscious than hurting, but yes it does open up the potential for takedowns.

Anyway, I would suggest a good stretching regiment such as the one suggested by Thomas Kurz in the Stretching Scientifically. Practice, practice, and practice will also help. It will eventually come!


----------



## SA_BJJ (Nov 25, 2008)

bigfootsquatch said:


> A foot to the face will more likely knock someone unconscious than hurting, but yes it does open up the potential for takedowns.
> 
> Anyway, I would suggest a good stretching regiment such as the one suggested by Thomas Kurz in the Stretching Scientifically. Practice, practice, and practice will also help. It will eventually come!


 
My point exactly, if you knock someone out they normally dont "feel" it.  How ever if you destroy someones lower extremities....well nuff said.


----------



## Frostbite (Nov 25, 2008)

SA_BJJ said:


> My point exactly, if you knock someone out they normally dont "feel" it.  How ever if you destroy someones lower extremities....well nuff said.




Some people study martial arts for the athletic and artistic value.  We're not all here for the same reasons.  Moreover, if he's taking something like TKD, he may need to be able to perform high kicks well to advance.


----------



## Tetsujin (Nov 25, 2008)

Slow kicks from a chamber position can be really good for building up those muscles needed to lift your legs into high kicks. The following drill/exercise is also really good for developing good form and balance with your kicks:

Raise your knee to a chamber position for either a roundhouse or side kick (this drill works great for both), and then slowly extend to a fully extended kick before retracting to the chamber again. Then repeat this motion _without lowering the leg from the chamber_ for 20-30 reps before changing legs.

Try to hold the techniques at full extension for a brief second or so before each retraction. You don't have to kick high with this drill, as that is not the point, but you can gradually aim to kick above waist height as you gain strength, balance, and flexibility. Initially balance will be a big issue, but you can use a wall to keep yourself steady until you develop sufficient balance and form to do without. Just don't use the wall to lean against any more than you need to, as that kind of defeats the purpose when it comes to developing balance.

Another option is to buy some ankle weights.


----------



## SA_BJJ (Nov 25, 2008)

Frostbite said:


> Moreover, if he's taking something like TKD, he may need to be able to perform high kicks well to advance.


 
Good Point...some of us just arent blessed with the high kicks.  Thank god I dont practice TKD anymore...lol


----------



## Tetsujin (Nov 25, 2008)

SA_BJJ said:


> Why kick high when you can shatter his kneecap.  People are so concerned with kicking high to look cool.  Who cares, a shin to the side of the knee will hurt a lot more than a foot to the face.


Believe it or not, high kicks can be tremendously effective. And it's not like high and low kicks are mutually exclusive. Learn to do both and then you have the choice - the knee or the face. More options, so it's not (just) about looking cool.


----------



## Frostbite (Nov 25, 2008)

SA_BJJ said:


> Good Point...some of us just arent blessed with the high kicks.  Thank god I dont practice TKD anymore...lol



Same here.  Flexibility was never my strong point.


----------



## SA_BJJ (Nov 25, 2008)

Whats strange is that when it comes to BJJ, I can roll and have the flexibility to manuver my body, but when I stand and try to throw a round kick.....Garbage comes out!


----------



## MasterWright (Nov 25, 2008)

How long have you been training?


----------



## SA_BJJ (Nov 26, 2008)

Who me?


----------



## MasterWright (Nov 28, 2008)

SA_BJJ said:


> Who me?


 Oh, I meant the original poster. Sorry for the confusion.


----------



## seasoned (Nov 28, 2008)

SA_BJJ said:


> Why kick high when you can shatter his kneecap. People are so concerned with kicking high to look cool. Who cares, a shin to the side of the knee will hurt alot more than a foot to the face.


 
I am not an advocate of high kicks, but in sparring it always was a rush to pop a nice round house kick off the top of someones head. Once you get their attention, and they are looking for that high kick, then switch lower. Add some fast hands and the game is yours. But, I am also a believer in what you use the most is what you will use in the heat of battle. Stretching does more for you then just high kicks. It improves balance, speed, reduces injuries, and helps you to move more fluidly. I always felt that if I could reach your face, then your knee was a piece of cake. Anyways I digress, the only way to achieve the above effect is to stretch everyday. As was mentioned in early posts, never bounce, but once you are in a stretched position, and feel that you cant go any farther, that is the time to take it to a new level. If you follow this strategy, and work through the discomfort, then you will realize your goals in 3-4 months. Think muscle, but it is tendon you need to reach. Good luck.


----------



## seasoned (Nov 28, 2008)

seasoned said:


> I am not an advocate of high kicks, but in sparring it always was a rush to pop a nice round house kick off the top of someones head. Once you get their attention, and they are looking for that high kick, then switch lower. Add some fast hands and the game is yours. But, I am also a believer in what you use the most is what you will use in the heat of battle. Stretching does more for you then just high kicks. It improves balance, speed, reduces injuries, and helps you to move more fluidly. I always felt that if I could reach your face, then your knee was a piece of cake. Anyways I digress, the only way to achieve the above effect is to stretch everyday. As was mentioned in early posts, never bounce, but once you are in a stretched position, and feel that you cant go any farther, that is the time to take it to a new level. If you follow this strategy, and work through the discomfort, then you will realize your goals in 3-4 months. Think muscle, but it is tendon you need to reach. Good luck.


 
Sorry, what I mean in the above what you use the most is what you will use in the heat of battle is what you do most in the DoJo is what will come out automatically in a street confrontation. So have fun, but focus on the real deal Techniques most of the time. J


----------



## SA_BJJ (Nov 28, 2008)

seasoned said:


> Sorry, what I mean in the above what you use the most is what you will use in the heat of battle is what you do most in the DoJo is what will come out automatically in a street confrontation. So have fun, but focus on the real deal Techniques most of the time. J



Very true...its muscle memory...


----------



## AMP-RYU (Dec 11, 2008)

JWLuiza said:


> Bowser666,
> 
> I am going to (respectfully) partially disagree with you. I think the major limiting factor (assuming people are doing normal stretches) is leg strength. Stretching is passive, but if you don't have the leg strength to do a controlled kick at height, you shouldn't be throwing the kick at full speed. I partially agree that kicking = stretching. I've seen yoga increase my ability significantly. However, slow kicks and other such exercises are just as important.


 
ditto:asian:


----------

